# Rippable Rock



## TomCH (Sep 18, 2007)

I would like to know if there is anyone who has performed or who knows someone who has performed a study on the capabilities of an excavator ripping rock based upon the soil bores and blow counts.

For instance, what are the industry standards for rippable to marginally rippable rock using a Komatsu PC400 excavator?

Generally speaking, can a Komatsu 400 rip soils with a blow count of 50-1", 50-2", 50-3", 50-4"??

Thanks for your help,

TomCH


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

TomCH said:


> I would like to know if there is anyone who has performed...a study on the capabilities of an excavator ripping rock


I'm guessing Caterpillar has. Contact your local CAT rep and ask what kind of information is contained in their performance handbooks.



TomCH said:


> For instance, what are the industry standards for rippable to marginally rippable rock using a Komatsu PC400 excavator?


There are none. The feasibility of "ripping" will depend on several factors beyond that of simply the model #.



TomCH said:


> Generally speaking, can a Komatsu 400 rip soils with a blow count of 50-1", 50-2", 50-3", 50-4"??


Soils, yes. Rock, no. I have "dug" with relative ease soils with blow counts higher than that. As far as ripping rock goes, it's worth remembering that "ripping" and "scratching at" are entirely two different things.

I'd be interested in knowing what you're trying to accomplish with the information you're seeking. If it's a contract spec you want to write there are better ways to define "rock" parameters than citation of blow count ranges.


----------

